# I feel like I don't deserve to be happy?



## numbnuts (Jul 25, 2013)

Is this normal?

My life has been a struggle for a long time and I've become accustomed to it. I don't think I've ever been truly happy. I haven't got any friends any more, I've never had a girlfriend and I've never really done anything exciting, or pushed myself. 

I am 25 and feel like I haven't even lived. I've never been kissed, I've never even left the country on my own. I go to uni, sit in complete silence then go back home. I've become accustomed to this way of life. It sounds crazy but I feel like happiness is not meant for me, ive never felt it. If I am allowed to be happy, how the heck do I get it?


----------



## Clayton B (Jul 2, 2013)

I might be almost 10 years younger, but I feel almost exactly like you do. I can't remember the last time I was actually happy. I've actually forgotten what it feels like to be truly happy. I'm in just about the same situation as you. I can't exactly answer your question but I'm looking for the answer too. Hope things work out.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

"I don't feel like I deserve to be happy" 
Exactly what i said to my therapist last week, she asked why, i didn't have an answer


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I would never say "deserving", but sometimes I think I'm so used to being lonely, sad, heartbroken, watching from the outside, etc, that I'm more used to and comfortable with that.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think true happiness is real. It seems like no one is fully satisfied with their life, and happy people aren't really happy. I think it's all about acceptance. I don't know. Don't listen to me. I'm shutting up now.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

You are allowed to be happy. You can probably get that happiness through overcoming your social anxiety. And, you can probably overcome your social anxiety through therapy or medication. Feeling that you don't deserve to be happy sounds like the "worthlessness/guilt" symptom that often goes along with depression.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

That's exactly how I feel the last couple of months....I hear people brag about all kinds of fun things. I'm starting to think that maybe those things are just not meant for me.


----------



## Lily11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaps join social clubs at the university? I regret not making the most of my uni experience and making full use of the services available such as counselling. There is a lot of support available, you just need to ask. I'm struggling now that I have graduated as I don't have the same amount of support I once had.


----------

